# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  ! 8th KOIs FESTIVAL, April 2014 !

## dattairadian

Tidak terasa agenda tahunan KOIs; 'KOIs Festival' akan memasuki kali ke-8
Mohon dukungan dan partisipasinya...





*Size : 
15 Bu
20 Bu
25 Bu
30 Bu
35 Bu
40 Bu
45 Bu
50  Bu
55 Bu
60 Bu
65 Bu

Varietas : 

1.                                                                                                                                                           Kohaku
 2.                                                                                                                                                           Taisho Sanshoku
 3.                                                                                                                                                           Showa Sanshoku
 4.                                                                                                                                                           Shiro Utshuri
 5.                                                                                                                                                            Hi /Ki Utshuri
 6.                                                                                                                                                            Bekko
 7.                                                                                                                                                            Koromo
 8.                                                                                                                                                            Goshiki
 9.  Shusui
 10.                                                                                                                                                          Asagi
 11.                                                                                                                                                         Kinginrin A
 12.                                                                                                                                                         Kinginrin B
 13.                                                                                                                                                         Hikarimoyo
 14. Kawarimono
 15.                                                                                                                                                         Tancho
 16.                                                                                                                                                         Doitsu
17. Hikari mujimono


Champion :


Mini Champion ABC 15Bu
Baby Champion ABC 20 - 25 Bu
Junior Y Champion ABC 30 - 35 Bu
Young Champion ABC 40 - 45 Bu
Adult Champion ABC 50 - 55 Bu
GC ABC n RGC A 60 - 65 Bu
Male Champion  ABC 60 - 65 Bu
KWA ABC  top 10 point


Best in Varietes  60 - 65 Bu


Oneday Entry : hanya ikan 55 Bu kebawah.
Oneday fish entry : Sabtu 26 April 2013 , Maks jam 09.30*
*


Varietas :* 
*A.* 
Kohaku
  Sanke                            
  Showa

*B.* 
  Shiro Utsuri
Goshiki                        
  Ginrin A
  Doitsu
  Koromo
  Kawarimono 
  Hikarimoyo  (termasuk Hikari, Utsuri)

*C.* 
Asagi
  Shusui
  Tancho
  Hi/Ki Utsurimono
  Hikarimujimono
  Bekko
Ginrin B

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Samurai Koi Surabaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

mantab ni hehe siap support

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## radithya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Koi's Show Apa Selalu di Jawa Barat ? apa tidak dicoba diadakan di luar jawa barat om misalnya yogjakarta gitu
Pengemar koi kan tidak hanya dari jakarta dan sekitarnya  :Bump2: He....he...he...he :Becky:  :Bounce:

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

sample video.....

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ADI KOI

berang-berang pake kancut.. berangcut..

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## imam said

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> adakah penyedia jasa handlingnya ikan, pas tanggal tersebut tidak bisa hadir


Om CFF tinggal di Sidoarjo ?

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

ok om dony, 

thanks infonya

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Selamat om tri.. :Clap2:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Selamat om dan sukses untuk koi-s festival edisi yang ke 8. Angka baik.

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

> Siap....nanti pinjam ikannya yah...hehehehe


peresmiannya kapan nih kolam baru? update dong di mari

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

> peresmiannya kapan nih kolam baru? update dong di mari





> om frost .. peresmian mudpondnya om di TV terus nih.. mantap





> Kt doakan makin terkenal..


nyampe tumbang sering tampil kejar tayang,,,  :Drama:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

*Varietas : 

1. Kohaku
2. Taisho Sanshoku
3. Showa Sanshoku
4. Shiro Utshuri
5. Hi /Ki Utshuri
6. Bekko
8. Goshiki
9. Shusui
10. Asagi
12. Kinginrin B
16. Doitsu

kapokmu kapan ................................

*

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

*Pesta Rakyat KOI’s* 

Untuk kedelapan kalinya KOI’s Festival akan diadakan di Hall E JI-EXPO, PRJ Kemayoran, yang merupakan Exhibition Centre di Jakarta, Kois Festival adalah merupakan acara tahunan dari KOIS selain Merah Putih Show di bulan Agustus 

Pemilihan lokasi di Hall E JI-EXPO, PRJ Kemayoran adalah pertama karena jumlah pehobi koi, khususnya KOI’s semakin banyak, dan makin meningkat tiap kali diadakan koi show serupa sehingga membutuhkan tempat yang luas dan memadai. 
Kedua, hobi koi makin menemukan bentuknya, makin diterima oleh masyarakat luas; bukan lagi sebagai barang mewah saja, namun semua masyarakat bisa menikmatinya. Inilah “pesta” dimaksud. Kami, *KOI’s menyebutnya dengan “festival”.*

*Berikut ini catatan kami tentang KOI’s Festival sebelumnya untuk sekedar berbagi history:*
-  KOI’s 1st Mini Contest, Raiser, Cibinong, 08-10 September 2006
-  2nd KOI’s Festival, HTP, Hanggar Teras Pancoran, 01 Maret 2008
-  3rd KOI’s Festival,  HTP, Hanggar Teras Pancoran, 30 Mei 2009
-  4th KOI’s Festival, Museum Indonesia TMII,  10 April 2010
-  5th KOI’s Festival, Taman Tekno BSD, 25-27 Maret 2011
-  6th KOI’s Festival, Padepokan pencak Silat TMII, 5 Mei 2012
-  7th KOI’s Festival, Epicentrum Kuningan, 5-7 April 2013


*Panitia inti yang akan bahu membahu untuk di acara 8th Kois Festival 2014:* 
Ketua Panitia                                                     : Tri Wisnu WardhanaShow Chairman                                                 : Tri Wisnu WardhanaVice Show Chairman                                          : Slamet KurniawanShow Director                                                   : Wiwie SantosoShow Coordinator                                              : Datta IradianShow Secretary                                                 : Yudi HanipurwokoChief Utility                                                        : Joedimas
Panitia berterimah kasih atas bantuan dari teman-teman semua di KOIS Forum ini, tanpa itu, panitia tidak akan bisa berbuat maksimal.


*Berikut update Fish Entry Fee and VAT price @ 8th Kois Festival 2014 : 
*

Up to 15 cm Rp 150.000
16 to 20 cm Rp 200.000
21 to 25 cm Rp 250.000
26 to 30 cm Rp 300.000
31 to 35 cm Rp 350.000
36 to 40 cm Rp 450.000
40 to 45 cm Rp 550.000
46 to 50 cm Rp 700.000
51 to 55 cm Rp 800.000
56 to 60 cm Rp 900.000
61 to 65 cm Rp 1.000.000

*VAT. Rp.1.200.000 (VAT size. 2 Meter)
*


Salam 
Tww

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Makanan makanan di PESTA RAKYAT 8th KOI-S 
> 
> Makanan Rakyat yg uenakkk
> 
> 1 . SOTO AYAM 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. SOTO TANGKAR 
> ...



pesen satu kerak telornya om..... :Dance:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

> untuk temen2x yang ikut kelas 60 dan 65Bu, mohon di perhatikan tanggal pendaftaran terakhir nya; 
> 
> 4. Untuk ukuran ikan 60Bu dan 65Bu (Ikan challenge GC) di wajibkan mendaftarkan ikan-ikan tersebut di :www.koishow.koi-s.org sebelum hari Kamis, tanggal 24 April 2014 pukul 22.00 WIB, setelah jam tersebut, tidak dapat di terima. 
> 
> Salam 
> Tww



Mantabs pa ketu..........

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Semoga idealisme ini dapat terlaksana n di aplikasikan dengan sempurna





> Amin om, kalau bersatu semua bisa... yang penting ada usaha..



Sip Om TWW

Saya mewakili RGK mengikuti n mendukung kebijakan panitia untuk hal ini.

Salam

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Pasti mantab mantabs ikannya hehehheheheheh



Pak Joe bisa aja. Yg Mantab mah biasanya daftar belakangan.

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## apel3553987

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

*Jangan sampe salah dalam entry, saya copy dari Om Datta

KLASIFIKASI JENIS & BEBERAPA ATURAN DALAM KONTES-KONTES KOIs**Koi Classification @ KOI's Festival*


*A

Group
Varieties

1
Kohaku
Kohaku

2
Sanke
Sanke (Taisho Sanshoku)

3
Showa
Showa (Showa Sanshoku)





B

Group
Varieties

1
Shiro Utsuri
Shiro Utsuri, incl: Doitsu version

2
Koromo
Ai-Goromo, Budo-Goromo, Sumi-Goromo, Budo Sanke, Koromo Sanke, Koromo Showa, incl: Doitsu versions

3
Goshiki
Goshiki, Goshiki Sanke, Goshiki Showa

4
Kinginrin A
Kin/Gin-rin Gosanke (Kin/Gin-rin Kohaku, Kin/Gin-rin Sanke, Kin/Gin-rin Showa)

5
Hikari-Moyomono
Kujaku,Hariwake, Hariwake Matsuba, Yamato-Nishiki, Gin Shiro/ Bekko, Kikusui, Platinum Kohaku, Sakura Ogon, Ginsui, Kinsui, Kin Ki Utsuri, Kin Hi Utsuri, Kin Showa, Gin Showa, Gin Shiro Utsuri, incl: Doitsu versions

6
Kawarimono
All koi not specifically classed elsewhere : Aka Muji, Benigoi, Kigoi, Midorigoi, Chagoi, Ochiba-Shigure, Soragoi, Aka Matsuba, Ki Matsuba, Kikokuryu, Kosui, Magoi, Karasugoi, Hajiro, Hageshiro, Yotsu Jiro, Sumi Nagashi, Matsukawabake, Kumonryu, Beni-Kumonryu, Shiro Muji, Kage Showa, Kage Hi/Ki/Shiro Utsuri, Kanoko Kohaku, Kanoko Sanke, Kanoko Showa, Goshiki Koromo, etc, incl: Doitsu versions. Also: Goshiki doitsu

7
Doitsu
Doitsu Gosanke (Doitsu Kohaku, Doitsu Sanke, Doitsu Showa)





C

Group
Varieties

1
Shusui
Shusui, Hi Shusui, Hana Shusui, Ki Shusui

2
Asagi
Asagi, Asagi Sanke

3
Hi/ Ki Utsurimono
Hi Utsuri, Ki Utsuri, incl: Doitsu versions

4
Kinginrin B
Kin/Gin-rin Shiro Utsuri, Kin/Gin-rin Bekko, Kin/Gin-rin Asagi, Kin/Gin-rin Koromo, Kin/Gin-rin Goshiki, Kin/Gin-rin Beni-goi, Kin/Gin-rin Chagoi, Kin/Gin-rin Ki-goi, Kin/Gin-rin Ochiba-Shigure, Kin/Gin-rin Matsukawabake, Kin/Gin-rin Hikari-Moyomono

5
Bekko
Shiro Bekko, Aka Bekko, Ki Bekko , incl: Doitsu versions

6
Tancho
All Tancho varieties: Tancho Kohaku, Tancho Sanke, Tancho Showa, Tancho Goshiki, Tancho Matsuba, Tancho Koromo, Tancho Kujaku, Tancho Hariwake, Tancho Ochiba, incl: Doitsu and Kin/Gin-rin versions

7
Hikari-Mujimono
All metallic single-color varieties: Yamabuki, Orenji, Hi, Platinum, Nezu, and Mukashi Ogon, Gin Matsuba, Kin Matsuba, Aka and Orenji Matsuba Ogon, Mizuho Ogon,incl: Doitsu and Kin/Gin-rin versions




*

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

nahhhhh sudah diangkat barusan setelah telpon om helmy ... jenis kelamin  nya opsinya keluar ..... hahahahahaha masalah takut sama yang buat

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oqkmz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

rubah strategi nih... hahaha... re-selection lagi

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Acaranya Mantapppp, ketemu suhu suhu semua, makin keracunan cuyyyy

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hasil lengkap lomba bisa dilihat dari kemarin ( on line ) saat penjurian berlangsung,
http://koishow.koi-s.org/situs/index.php


*FISH ENTRY : 1331 ekor* 



Total Partisipan
:
266 orang (dari 28 kota)

Most City
:
Jakarta (351 ekor/66 partisipan)

Most Entry
:
ZNA BOTABEK, Bogor (151 ekor)

Most Handling
:
Samurai Koi Centre, Bandung (169 ekor)

Juara Umum
:
ZNA BOTABEK, Bogor (38.750)

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paxsi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

congrats utk ZNA botabek...  :Drum:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## azumamano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

*Juara III - 1357*
 45 cm (I)
Eddy Purwanto
Jakarta


*Juara IV - 0546*
 45 cm (I)
Epoe
Jakarta


*Juara I - 1358*
 42 cm (I)
Eddy Purwanto
Jakarta


*Juara V - 1360*
 42 cm (I)
Eddy Purwanto
Jakarta

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> [SIZE=1]*Juara III - 1355*
>  43 cm (I)
> Eddy Purwanto
> Jakarta
> *Juara I - 0575*
>  30 cm (I)
> epoe
> Jakarta


om bisa ikut KC seneng seneng, om data lengkap kohaky stepnya donk, dari dealer mana?

----------


## 471LLA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## azumamano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Keren tosainya


*Omosako Shiro* ............................ lho kan dapet disini juga ! ..... soalnya nggak ada yang mau ?  :Tongue1:

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## azumamano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

bu admin, serti temen saya atas nama dian benc apakah masih ada?
karena sampai saat ini dia belum terima.

regards

benny

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Majestic Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

